# Wild camping in self isolation



## Chinaexplorer (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello. Plenty of time to do some planning, so I've now paid up for full membership. Expect not to see you all anytime soon! LOL


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi you can camp in your garden mind you.


----------



## Chinaexplorer (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't think that the wife would be very happy if I parked the van on her garden!


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 26, 2020)

Ha Trev, we sold our mh last August, (thankfully), due to not using it enough, we now use the car and are going to make it the sleeping 'pod, with a tent or gazebo added for everything else, now we're at home for the forceable I'm going to set it all up in the garden, get it how I want it and camp out lol.


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy  your travels in the future.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 26, 2020)

Welcome along.

Yep, plenty of time for planning as well as research of new places to go. Enjoy. (when you can!)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 26, 2020)

Helloooo Chinaexplorer, welcome on board.

(I really miss wildcamping's old wavy smiley icon  )

Chin up, camping out in the driveway or garden is the new "staycation" for all of us the next few months!


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy your adventures from Scotland


----------



## jeanette (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy you will have plenty to read here and save boredom


----------



## jo662 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi and welcome!


----------

